# How Big is a Cow?



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a Schleich Longhorn, a Donkey, a Holstein cow and a Brahma Bull. They are really nice figures. 

My question is: How big is a real life cow? That may sound silly because I have seen thousands of the beasts during my lifetime. 

These Schliech figures next to a 1:20 scale ruler seem to scale out to about 4 1/2 feet at the shoulders which seems like it should be just about right. However, they look massive. 

Has anyone used these figures and if so, how do you like them? Do they seem to fit into your scenes or do you think they are too large? 

i guess what I need to do next is put them next to my AMS Stockcar and see what they look like there. 

How many cows could be loaded into a typical stock car? 

Does anyone have any photos of AMS stockcars with animals either inside or next to them, and more preferably, do you have any of these Schleich animals so I can see some comparison pictures? 

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite big enough to win?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought that's why they had cow-catchers?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting question. Its been a few years since I have been around cows. 










It looks like 4 1/2 feet is the right size for a medium sized cow. 

-Brian


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite big enough to win? 
That cow won't have the guts to try that again!


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

He shouldn't have horned in.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, what do you expect? That's the morning milk run. As in, "If ya got milk, RUN!!!" 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Cows like people come in different sizes, same for horses. A Clydesdale is a huge horse (Bud commercials). 

Bulls are bigger than the cow. 

If they look good, then they are OK to me.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Schleich livestock on my layout.They keep their color and look mgood. Most of my in-laws are farmers and livestock today is quite large. Better foods and care is the reason for this. My nephew breeds pigs and has several thousand on his farm. The breeding sows are just a little over 4 feet tall at the top of their back.Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

cows are from four to five foot at the shoulders normally (not counting jersey cows with less than three foot) 
for transport you can count 8 to 10 square foot per head. (if full)


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I could run next door and measure one for you if you send me a crate of apples!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me, the backs of my Father-in-law's "fat calves" were about to my shoulder. The bull was lots bigger. The cows about that size.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just don't ask me to go deal with those damn Black Angus again! It isn't about size but ratehr attitude with them! Also watch out for the Simmental (sp?) as they have been known to jump 7 foot tall horse gates without touching the top bar! As in "WOW watch that girl fly!" Now we know what breed the cow that jumped over the moon was! 

Chas


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of cows: Was Marty ever able to round up that "stray" that was aledgedly roaming the NTCGRR? 
JC


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Customer: Give me a henway of nails, please. 
Clerk: Henway? What's a henway? 
Customer: Oh, about two pounds.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Angus, hereford, shorthorn most of the "English" breeds 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 feet is really a good estimate. Brahma, Charolais, Semmental, Beef Master, Nebo and F1 crosses of these with "English" breeds maybe 6 average. 

Corriente (Mexican), Long horn, the Spanish breeds, 4 to 4 1/2 feet at the shoulder and horned. So If your modeling early western the smaller cattle would be more appropriate since it wasn't till the later 1890's to early 1900's the "English" breeds started to show up in any significant numbers for breeding stock and their larger traits began to show significant influence on cattle size. 

Mark


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 05/16/2008 1:27 AM
Well, what do you expect? That's the morning milk run. As in, "If ya got milk, RUN!!!" Later, K




A truly mooooooo-ving story..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Pull the udder one.....


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

TAC/Rod 

Well...SO..Here is a silly photo./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 
From the Avon 2008 (maybe BEAST) Cancer Walk in Boston. 
HE had several ONE-LINERS...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

The_Other_Ray


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That's udderly silly.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Obviously walking to Jersey... 

Later, 

K


----------

